# Hope



## Mari (Oct 17, 2008)

*Native Wisdom*

A Grandfather from the Cherokee Nation was talking with his grandson. "A fight is going on inside me," he said to the boy. 
"It is a terrible fight and it is between two wolves."

"One wolf is evil and ugly: He is anger, envy, war, greed, self-pity, sorrow, regret, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, selfishness and arrogance." 

"The other wolf is beautiful and good: He is friendly, joyful, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, justice, fairness, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion, gratitude, and deep vision."

"This same fight is going on inside you and inside every other human as well."

The grandson paused in deep reflection because of what his grandfather had just said. Then he finally cried out; "Oyee! Grandfather, which wolf will win?"

The elder Cherokee replied, "The wolf that you feed."

Author unknown.


----------



## Banned (Oct 17, 2008)

What an amazing story.  Thank you.


----------



## Halo (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you, Mari....that was awesome


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 17, 2008)

:goodpost:


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 17, 2008)

I like that Mari


----------



## white page (Oct 17, 2008)

:thankyou:   that is so excellent !


----------



## Meggylou (Oct 17, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 17, 2008)

That's great.


----------

